# Does anyone know if hedgehogs prefer small spaces?



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

I have a small litter tray for Murphy filled with Carefresh as we were attempting to litter train him. Instead he just digs all the bedding out and curls up to sleep in the tray. He's growing, so even if he can't fit he'll simply drape half his body over the tray or stick his feet out. I thought maybe it was the bedding so he could burrow, but he simply digs everything out, and he has no interest in his dig box, although he does sleep in it. He has an igloo with fleece strips and a snuggle sack that he does use, so it's not as though he's short on places to burrow or sleep. I also know they like to roam, so maybe he just likes sleeping in a small area?

Anyone else see similar behavior?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He might like sleeping on the plastic, or yeah, he may like feeling the edges around him. I've heard of or had hedgehogs with both of those preferences. Some hedgehogs prefer the small/medium igloos that they can barely fit in because having the edges all around them likely makes them feel more secure. If you want to try offering something that has plastic, you could try getting one of the Lixit igloos. I have one & my first hedgehog, Lily, loved it because she liked sleeping on the bare plastic - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16925


----------



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for this!


----------

